# 2008 Porsche 997.1 install by Steve Cook



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

he started it today, system is as follows:

kenwood double din deck
dynaudio esotar 110 in custom pillars
dynaudio esotaar 430 in fiberglass pods in the doors
morel 9" midbass/woofers in the doors
brax mx4 amp
tributaries reference 8 speaker cable and rcas


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

where do i find customers like you..


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> where do i find customers like you..


memphis, tn. however, you may not want me as one, very high expectations


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> memphis, tn. however, you may not want me as one, very high expectations


High expectations is a way of life at this point lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what’s done with this build.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

+ subbed

Looking forward to another great one.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Following.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

few pics


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

I am really excited to see this one!!!!


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> where do i find customers like you..



Follow some of the advice I gave you in the earlier post about opening your shop is a great start. Get a portfolio together and start showing up with a demo vehicle to the local highline luxury dealerships. Attention to Detail and reliability will get you far. Also, taking the time to protect the vehicle like what Steve does here using clear plastic are all signs of someone who is a professional and respectful of the client and their vehicle.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

little progress


----------



## mcgsxr (Jul 19, 2018)

Cool build. Best friend has a 2001 911 Cabriolet with a mild system in it. This looks like it will be fascinating to see built up!


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Passive Crossovers, really?!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

CAudio said:


> Passive Crossovers, really?!


yup, y


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great choice for headunit, love my Kenwood DDX9705s. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Porsche said:


> CAudio said:
> 
> 
> > Passive Crossovers, really?!
> ...


Guess passive crossovers are frowned upon. Im using passives in my truck along with a dsp. I dont see an issue


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> Guess passive crossovers are frowned upon. Im using passives in my truck along with a dsp. I dont see an issue


only if folks do not know what they are doing or using cheap passives


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Porsche said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> > Guess passive crossovers are frowned upon. Im using passives in my truck along with a dsp. I dont see an issue
> ...


Do you only use dynaudio in your builds. I looked at a few and thats what i see. Ive never used them myself


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

almost done


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> Do you only use dynaudio in your builds. I looked at a few and thats what i see. Ive never used them myself


yup, dyna esotar


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work so far. Curious about the tweeter aiming...care to share? Always looking to learn.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

kfinch said:


> Beautiful work so far. Curious about the tweeter aiming...care to share? Always looking to learn.


I dont know but from past experiences having them like that can create a center channel without actually having a center channel

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

1 thing im not understanding is that you have 2 sets of passive crossovers. Id like to know mkre about that

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

ToNasty said:


> 1 thing im not understanding is that you have 2 sets of passive crossovers. Id like to know mkre about that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If you click on the pics it becomes clear, there is one set for the low frequency’s (mid bass) and another set with band pass (mids) and high pass (tweeters) it basically makes the footprint of the crossovers smaller and easier to hide somewhere if space is at a premium

To the OP do they not crimp forks on where they go into the crossovers? Seems like bare wires under all the terminals or is this a pre finished picture? Doesn’t matter either way I guess, I’d just prefer to see forks crimped on the speaker cables at that point, just little details like that would bug me

Keep the pics coming though, it’s looking good so far, should sound good with a bit of tweaking and setup ??


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I dig the the build and whole car !! Need a Cnc for arylic rings baked to perfection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

NICE


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Why would one use forks instead of ring terminals in proper size for the passive crossover connections?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

i will take bare wire under a plater terminal anyday, one less crimp/connection


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Something tells me that if Steve didn't feel he needed a connector, then he doesn't need a connector!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Porsche said:


> i will take bare wire under a plater terminal anyday, one less crimp/connection


Agreed. No need for a terminal here.



CAudio said:


> Why would one use forks instead of ring terminals in proper size for the passive crossover connections?


FYI most passive crossover units use captive screws in the connection block/barrier strip, so there's no way to completely remove the screw (without damage) in order to put the screw through a ring terminal. 

And most passive crossover terminals are specifically designed to accept bare wire, as well as "forked" spade tongue terminals.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

and its done


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Either i missed something or im just dumb. No subwoofer? Looks great


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Did I miss the photos of the mids ?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> Either i missed something or im just dumb. No subwoofer? Looks great


the morel 9" is playing mb/sub duties


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Porsche said:


> the morel 9" is playing mb/sub duties


Ahh that was the reason for the low pass on that speaker. Got it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

preston said:


> Did I miss the photos of the mids ?


my bad, didn't post one, i am using a dyna 430 4" midrange in the door just above the morel 9"


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> Ahh that was the reason for the low pass on that speaker. Got it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


yup, i haven't heard it but steve said it is bad a55


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome stuff. Could you post more pics of the complete project? Crazy that you're not using an active crossover given all the high end gear. Really helps dial in the time delay and cross over points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Porsche said:


> i will take bare wire under a plater terminal anyday, one less crimp/connection


That does make sense I guess, thanks for the reply ?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

tonynca said:


> Awesome stuff. Could you post more pics of the complete project? Crazy that you're not using an active crossover given all the high end gear. Really helps dial in the time delay and cross over points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


using the time delay, etc from the kkenwood deck. using some of the eq'ing as well but it doesn't need much


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

heard the car today, absolutely bad ass, so simple and clean,,very happy


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Porsche said:


> heard the car today, absolutely bad ass, so simple and clean,,very happy


Awesome, we’re gonna need pics!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

What were the model number of the passive crossovers used in this build. Im going to try something similar in another build


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Porsche said:


> and its done


have you used those stinger capacitors before? do they actually help?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> What were the model number of the passive crossovers used in this build. Im going to try something similar in another build


used the dyna esotar 3 way passive


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

pw91686 said:


> have you used those stinger capacitors before? do they actually help?


1st time and it fixed the problem


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Porsche said:


> 1st time and it fixed the problem


What type of issue were you having?


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> where do i find customers like you..




Lol. Chris is going to run out of cars to do installs in at some point. Then he will have to start buying more cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on yet another sweet build and nice ride. Is the Challenger next? Steve could make something amazing in that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rockinridgeline said:


> Congrats on yet another sweet build and nice ride. Is the Challenger next? Steve could make something amazing in that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i don't know if i am going to do anything to any of my muscle or classic cars. we are however making changes to my SUV and than i will be done for awhile

how do you like the esotars compared to the morels?


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Tonality on both is outstanding. And it is hard to compare because they are two very different vehicles. However, I will say that the esotar2 three way plays detailed and composed at high volume better than any vehicle I’ve experienced. Of course there are a lot of great cars I have not heard. 

This is the first car system that I’ve owned that reveals details and has control and boogies like my home system. The midbass are absolutely amazing for their size. Taking it to SQology competition tomorrow to see what “the experts” think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cht08 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck at the show! I am sure you will do well. I saw your car while it was being built/ the baffles for the midbass drivers looked so good I had to have some of my own. 

I also had the privilege of seeing your Explorer last night. I'm sure it will be amazing.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

who did u do at the show?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Porsche said:


> the morel 9" is playing mb/sub duties


Sweet! I bet those sound awesome doing sub duty.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very clean build, great work!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Porsche said:


> who did u do at the show?




I got first place points for Iasca amateur division and Meca Master’s division. 4th overall Iasca behind two retailer cars and the 2018 overall world champ in Meca. However I didn’t score in top 4 in Meca. I had a power cycle while doing a demo and the dsp controller locked up. I got it rebooted and right after that I was called in for judging. What I didn’t find out until after judging was completed was that my dsp had switched to a different preset that probably cost me a few points overall. Rookie mistake in that I didn’t double check the preset prior to judging. 

Crying over spilled milk I guess since I got first place points in both events. But I set out on the build with the World Championship in mind. Still have some work to do to contend for a top spot at that level. 

Going to Freezefest this weekend to see how she does. You should come out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Btw - the first place I took in Masters in MECA was because I was the only one entered in the Master class. Felt like I needed to qualify that statement.  It was a low turnout event due to poor weather. It was fun nonetheless and gave me a feel for what the events are like. Didn’t make it to Freezefest today.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

^congrats buddy. i cant compete, i am way to competitive and if i didn't win i would constantly be changing things, i already do that enough as it is with all my cars


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Porsche said:


> ^congrats buddy. i cant compete, i am way to competitive and if i didn't win i would constantly be changing things, i already do that enough as it is with all my cars


HaHa. I told Steve the night before the competition that I wasn't sure that I wanted to compete. He said "why?". I said that I was really enjoying the system-more than any other car that I've had - and I didn't want to get negative feedback and then always be wanting to make adjustments or listening for what someone else heard! 

I am extremely competitive as well and set out on this build with the attitude that I wanted it to be a contender for a championship. I still want it to be as good as it can be, but I am modifying my expectations a bit. The guys on team Audio X have given a lot of advice on what to expect. There is so much subjectivity involved that chasing after something based on what a judge says could drive you crazy. In the end, I've decided that I want to have fun at the hobby, build friendships and enjoy music! Whatever else happens is icing on the cake.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

CAudio said:


> Follow some of the advice I gave you in the earlier post about opening your shop is a great start. Get a portfolio together and start showing up with a demo vehicle to the local highline luxury dealerships. Attention to Detail and reliability will get you far. Also, taking the time to protect the vehicle like what Steve does here using clear plastic are all signs of someone who is a professional and respectful of the client and their vehicle.


Nick definitely does this.. I saw in-progress photos of my car and it was wrapped up just like these. The car was very clean when returned to me, and given my tendencies, that's saying a lot!


----------

